# Bonito on the Beach in January?



## bgmeadow

Was planning on trekking down the coast to do some beach fishing... Is it true that the bonito run along the beach in January? 

Really wanted to do some sight fishing, but didn't want head on down there on the basis of a tall-tale.

Thanks!


----------



## timeflies

True


----------



## PBTH

Very true and very fun. You just need the right conditions to get them from the beach. High tide and dead flat surf.


----------



## Coastiefly

Slayed quite a few last January with a north wind and calm surf. I used a white pompano jig on an ultra light and with the fly rod...all within 10-15 yards or so of shore. Have fun.


----------



## wtbfishin

I'm waiting to see them show myself, it was very early in Jan. last year when I 1st saw them, I got all excited when I saw the title of the post thinking they had been spotted , Sooner the better, :yes:.


----------



## bgmeadow

Wtbfishin, sorry to get your hopes up! I'm in the same boat- just want to make the long drive worth it. Can't wait, been reading up and looks to be right up my alley!


----------



## knot @ Work

We all are itching to get back fishing, I am in lower bama so it is a long drive if the fish are not cooperating.

Good luck keep us informed.


----------



## matt c

*Bonita*

Where on p cola beach is the best place to look for them? I have never caught one from the beach and it would be a good way to start the new .


----------



## wtbfishin

matt c said:


> Where on p cola beach is the best place to look for them? I have never caught one from the beach and it would be a good way to start the new .


When they show you can't miss'em, they run the edge all along the beach feeding on very small bait, you can see their eyes they're so close (very cool) :yes:!


----------



## LUPilot

Do you typically see them just in the P-cola beach area? What about Johnson Beach?


----------



## wtbfishin

LUPilot said:


> Do you typically see them just in the P-cola beach area? What about Johnson Beach?


I'm in WC, they come in all over!!!!!!!


----------



## LUPilot

What is WC?


----------



## wtbfishin

Little bit vague? WC= Walton Co. about 1.5 hrs. east of Pensacola


----------



## gabrielh

Speaking of Bonitos... Do you guys keep/eat them? I've caught quite a few but I was always told they are no good.


----------



## OP-FOR

Bleed them after catching, filet, cut the blood line out and smoke. Not too bad. Definitley better than other fish out there.


----------



## Chris V

They were thick last yr all the to ft Morgan here in bama. There were schools in little lagoon! I've never seen them in there in over 20yrs of fishing on it.


----------



## coin op repair man

How long before they normally show up in Gulf Shores?


----------



## Chris V

Unfortunately it's a matter of food supply. There was a lot of the very small fry they feed on inshore yesterday, but I haven't seen any bobos on the beach. Last year they were here from November onward. It is a little bit colder on the beach this year


----------



## wardicus79

I'd love to catch one from the surf this winter , what do y'all like to throw ? Will they eat anything ?


----------



## Chris V

Small white "pompano" style jigs, or a clousers minnow under a bubble float. I like to use a 8-9wt with a very small epoxy fly


----------



## flounder1156

wardicus79 said:


> I'd love to catch one from the surf this winter , what do y'all like to throw ? Will they eat anything ?


A 3/4 oz. white hex head jig..... purchase at Hot Spots or Gulf Breeze Bait/Tackle or from redfishslayer14 here.

Use a 6 to7 ft. spinning rod/reel, light to medium action, with 8-10 lb test mono or braid.

Walk down on the beach ( gulfside) after sunup....look for diving terns on small baitfish just off the beach .....watch for bonito boiling/blowing up on schools of baitfish or look for individual or schools of fish just off the beach. You can have a blast catching these speedy torpedos.

Usually cold ,north ,northeast,east wind days with clear calm surf conditions are best.


----------



## wardicus79

Sweet! I actually forgot I bought a couple bonito jigs from broxsons in Navarre . I will be doing this whenever the weather is right ! Looking forward to it will report .


----------



## scottsflyshop

Saw a small group on the beach a few hours ago - By the time I got my rod, they were long gone. This was in Destin.


----------



## wtbfishin

Oh boy!! I've been watching the bch in Walton Co. the water is just right for catching them but have not sighted anything; at times I watch the Sowal cameras located in Miramar, I almost think you could see them pass by on it on a day like today :yes:.


----------



## wardicus79

Headed out in the am weather looks about right see how it goes ... Guess I'll just keep moving and watching ... Tight lines ...


----------



## wardicus79

Well hit the beach on okaloosa island this morning between 7-930 cold fairly calm And didn't see any sign.. May try it again Sunday morning


----------



## ARslinger

last year them jokers where about 1 foot off the beach practically beaching themselves on the very tip of fort pickens. bring very small white pompano jigs and hold on


----------



## ARslinger

the water has to be clear too, they do not like dirty water that is for sure


----------



## wtbfishin

I hung out for 3 hours on the bch in Walton Co, lots of birds feeding well off the edge so I kept hoping they'd come in :no:. Water was just right, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## wardicus79

I took a quick look again today myself ... No luck prob try again in the morning ...


----------



## dangermon

*ongoing beach bonita report*

sweet. thanks ya'll. lets keep this thread going. i've seen them down past portofino in the surf last year. they'll show up sometime soon i bet. i'll post too if i see 'em.

got my rod ready... cabela's 11 foot predator euro-style carp rod with baitcasting quantum reel for long distance casting. a pink pompano jig too.

also a large heavy jig head with white body plastic works well too on bonita.

another tip... bonita do not like leaders... just tie that jig onto the line itself..


----------



## wtbfishin

I pulled up an old last years post, 1st I caught last year were on Jan. 26th in WC, I'm just sayin'. :whistling:


----------



## dangermon

thanks for mentioning it.


----------

